# Auf Objekt zugreifen



## RedShot (24. September 2011)

Hallo,

kurze kleine Frage 
wie kann ich denn hierauf zugreifen (z.B. [name]):


```
stdClass Object ( [term_id] => 9 [name] => Gestaltung [slug] => gestaltung [term_group] => 0 [term_taxonomy_id] => 10 [taxonomy] => category [description] => [parent] => 0 [count] => 2 [object_id] => 83 [cat_ID] => 9 [category_count] => 2 [category_description] => [cat_name] => Gestaltung [category_nicename] => gestaltung [category_parent] => 0 ) stdClass Object ( [term_id] => 7 [name] => Websites [slug] => websites [term_group] => 0 [term_taxonomy_id] => 8 [taxonomy] => category [description] => [parent] => 0 [count] => 3 [object_id] => 83 [cat_ID] => 7 [category_count] => 3 [category_description] => [cat_name] => Websites [category_nicename] => websites [category_parent] => 0 )
```
Danke und viele Grüße
RS


----------



## ComFreek (24. September 2011)

Hier mal ein Beispiel:

```
<?php
$obj = new stdClass();
$obj->name = "Codepad";

echo $obj->name;
// oder
echo $obj->{'name'};
// oder
$prop_name = 'name';
echo $obj->{$prop_name};
```
Auch online unter: http://codepad.org/lZPjwFsD


----------



## Raisch (24. September 2011)

Ich würde sagen so:

```
echo $Objekt->name;
```
_$Objekt_ ist die Variable in der das Objekt gespeichert ist.

Gruß


----------

